# Dell laptop to ship with GPS



## Glaswegian

As laptop prices continue their steady decline, Dell has come up with a new feature to tempt business buyers into paying top whack – integrated GPS (global positioning system).

According to Dell scoop site Engadget , Dell has pencilled in June as the launch data for its long-rumoured E-series laptops, which will feature the technology among a host of high-end accoutrements.

The top-of-the-range E6500 model will also include UWB (ultra-wideband) wireless thanks to the inclusion of Intel’s ‘Montevina’ chip, LED backlighting on a 15.4 inch screen, a DisplayPort (a rival to HDMI) for high-definition interconnect, an “all-day” battery system, and hard disk options including conventional hard drives, SSD flash drives, or – and this is imaginative – hybrid SSD drives. 


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=11782


----------

